# Are you prepping to bug in or out?



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

Are you prepping to bug in or out?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

My plan is to stay put if _at all_ possible. Black out windows, remove inside doors and use deck screws to screw them over windows and unneeded outside doors, brace heavily the ONE door people may have access to, and stick it out. Send one person well guarded from a balcony out to the pond to collect water as needed, and that's it. People can't rob you if they don't know your there. And if their just going from house to house, a very upleasant surprise will be behind our door after _one_ warning.

All that said, I'm packed, got my BOV setup, and ready to flee should I be left with no other option (Cat 5 hurricane, nuclear, fires).


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Both.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We already bugged out from Florida to Montana.. We have another place to go if it were to get bad here. But where we are at now, I find it HIGHLY unlikely we will have any problems.. Our closest medium sized city is about 5-6 hours from where we are and that is on a good day with the roads here like they are..

We were in Florida and have been coming here for some time on extended vacations (upwards of 7 months) and decided to make this our permanent home.. We have a place that is even more remote than here if we need to though.. Where we are in the Upper Missouri Breaks is actually where the outlaws used to hide out back in the day because of how remote it is.. And we are smack in the middle of it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We sure are planning to defend in place and bug in. But if we must run we can.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

While I have an ideal bug out - its still prudent to be ready to bug in. What if the announcement of a pandemic came across the wire right now - only way to live is to avoid all human contact for the next 7 weeks. Shut yourself in. The last thing I want to do is interact wtih anyone outside the home - hence not bugging out - but in.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Both! Got to admit the plans are not in depth as I've been rethinking the whole idea. Since I'm not into the "EOTW" thing, mine are based up possible short term civil unrest, stay at home at least temporarily, living here in the desert, if something happens to the water supply, it's get out of here if its more than a couple of day thing. I keep the RV topped off on fuel and water and ready to roll. I keep a two month pre-packed grocery store type food supply stored at the house. We can be on the road in as little as two hours.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Depends on the situation, but we will do what ever is prudent.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I live in a wood framed house on a high desert, high deserts are notorious for dry lightning storms and brush fires. So both.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Both are a possibility and both need to be prepped for so I do. I should prep more for long term ,meat supplies running out and eating travelers, but I've been slacking. Probably should be a case of McCormicks smoky rubs for ribs and steaks. :razz:


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Protecting the homefront


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Bugging in isn't much of an option for me as I see it, small apartment in the middle of a huge metropolitan area. I have the supplies for me, my husband, and our dog to stay in for a little over a month if needed, but this is the last place I'd want to stay put. Especially because I'm on the first floor, the windows throughout are double wide and low to the ground, and one of the walls of my living room is all glass with a glass sliding door. Yikes lol


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not in good enough health/condition to be doing a lot of hiking or extended camping in the wilds. Formulating a bug out plan now, couple possible BOL's though nothing I own. Our neighborhood (on edge of town) was OK until some apartments 2 blocks behind me went section 8 and county built a new school twice as big as it needed to be. Figure it will be a public shelter in a crisis  Hence the need to plan for a new BOL. Really can't afford to buy anything now though.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Planning on doing both if need be. I'm set up here, and continuing setting up to stay put. I have security set up to burn and turn. Basically, if I got run out of my place, I can light it up and burn it down. If I can't be here, then no one can. And it's all in plain sight, but not noticeable. 

My grandmother lives next door. I can't just bug out, as I still have to take care of her. She has very little resources, and isn't very mobile, so I'm staying here for as long as I can. SHTF I may buy out over there to keep her house protected first. 

Living my own SHTF right now, has shown me how much it takes to live a simple life. Water collection, water distribution, food procurement, building fires, cooking food, etc. it all seems basic, yet in a city environment, where there are no readily available firewood sources, or running water (river, stream, etc) makes it a challenge. 

So for a short term bug in, it's fine. I've been going on 6 months. I can't get water till the first, I'm down to painted wood and plywood to burn, and food is scarce. If this were world wide, or even just nation or state wide, then I can imagine rioting and looting. I don't want to be in the city for that. I'd imagine it would start about the 2nd or 3rd month unless they're not prepared. Then I'd expect it to start at about a week or 2 in. And continue as more people start running out of food. 

I know I went off topic. But I have a question for those of us bugging in. 

Do you keep your house looking like any other house and deal with threats as they come? 

Or 
Fortify your house, and risk it looking like you're protecting something?

What do you think will attract more unwanted attention?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We have bugged out twice now,from northern California to western Washington and now to the upper peninsula of Michigan.not a lot of crime,riots ,mall shootings,(2 malls, both tiny)a gang up here is 4-5 kids on skateboards so,we are good.the only thing that bothers me is just about everything has to come up two lane roads to here from Wisconsin so,we prep for it.we have maybe a two month supply as of now because money is tight.we have a lot of fresh water being next to lake Superior and there is at least a lot of fish and game and veggies etc, we have put up but, if something happened for longer than a few weeks to stem our food supply I presume some looting would come down.but, we will keep the harsh winters and the beautiful scenery and bug in .


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm prepping to stay at home. I am not prepping to do both. I try to keep the vehicles supplied for a minimum of 72 hours away from home.

Most of us are likely to get put in a position to survive away from home at least initially.

If you are legitimately prepping to bug out you must have a vehicle dedicated just to that.

Many posting here seem to be to be prepped for a true self subsistence degree. I am far, far short of that kind of readiness.

It is my opinion that those truly prepped to bug out are in a position to use such a vehicle for recreation/training. Those likely have more fun.

I cannot say which is better. The ones alive after a year when SHTF are the peppers that got it right.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Like most we will be doing "Whatever" it takes!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Nachtjager said:


> I live out in the country, great little community, planning to stay at home unless something really unusual happens. Know where I'm going if that does happen, I have some distant relatives we've stayed in touch with that literally live in the middle-of-nowhere in Mississippi - can't stand the place, but it's the most isolated place I've ever been that has a nice freshwater river running through it, plenty of woods for hunting, and nobody on god's earth could ever find the place.


Your relatives found it, also the mailman, UPS truck, meter readers, tax assessor, any service contractors that have been there, any hunters who have stumbled across it, etc. 
Don't think that you'll be completely hidden from the whole world. The best you can do is make it gray, make it look unimpressive and uninteresting.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Bug in or Out. I am in the military, so depending on the situation (and most likely) I will have to wait and see how it plays out. It may be to late to bug out by the time things get really bad.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

90% bug in & 10% bug out.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

KillSwitch said:


> Bug in or Out. I am in the military, so depending on the situation (and most likely) I will have to wait and see how it plays out. It may be to late to bug out by the time things get really bad.


I have 1 boy in 29 palms I told him his best bet is to sit tight and enjoy his stint in the usmc hes in a good situation there. just a couple of tweekers. marauders wont make it that far. and its harsh landscape. hes right at home there.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bug In and have slowly been getting ready for years so now ready and waiting. I hope I'm home when SHTF and not at work but I have a BOB at work and
my truck is well stocked too, I will get home! Hope this crap never happens but my gut feeling is we are oh so close, stay tuned!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a few different plans, so depending on the situation it would be either, however both are relatively short term for my bugout I do not expect the situation to be organized for more than a week at this point while the bug-in could last a few months. I think by that point thing will largely depend on what the problem is. I do not expect to stay bugged in unless it is some type of biological agent, or it is just to dangerous to move anywhere. I do have multiple bug out/bugins planned with multiple locations though but there are a large variety at play to what scenario I would be in.


----------



## NWPilgrim (Sep 25, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> Bug In and have slowly been getting ready for years so now ready and waiting. I hope I'm home when SHTF and not at work but I have a BOB at work and
> my truck is well stocked too, I will get home! Hope this crap never happens but my gut feeling is we are oh so close, stay tuned!


I am in much the same situation. I have plans to bug out to a few different locations but only for short term (probably a month at most) in case of local disaster (earthquake, etc). But my primary plan is to stay put and help with neighbors and church groups. We can get by for many months bugging in, and still working to steadily improve the duration capacity and comfort level.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My plan is to bug in, everything I have to protect myself and family, and to help keep us alive is right here. However, like others have mentioned, I may be unlucky enough to find my home in, or too near the danger zone. If that be the case I'll load up and leave, but making a home stand is my first choice if at all possible.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Its impossible to defend a static position from a determined attacker indefinitely.(Its also hard to be the attacker but its alot easier) So its best to just not be there where he expects you.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

My home is the rallying point for my family. So I will try to stay put until all the family members show up. I have plenty of water and food for me and my wife. When they all show up not sure how long the food will last. Depends on how much food they will be able to bring with them. That will determine how long we can stay at this location.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There could be unexpected reasons to bug out but I believe that most situations will allow us to stand our ground and stay on our property.
As much as I know that a "fortified" position is never a good idea we most likely will not be fighting a military force so it will be fine.


----------

